# Classy Wedding at Wyche Pavilion (52 Images)



## skiboarder72 (Oct 6, 2014)

Shot this wedding this past weekend at the Wyche Pavilion here in Downtown Greenville, SC. It was a really fantastic event, with a small tight nit (and wealthy) family coming down from Connecticut to have their wedding here. Would love any comments/ideas/critiques anyone has.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





keep scrolling for part 2...


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 6, 2014)

26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





36.





37.





38.





39.





40.





41.





42.





43.





44.





45.





46.





47.





48.





49.





50.





Thanks for looking! Would love any comments/critiques/suggestions anyone has!

Original Post: Classy Wedding at Larkin's Wyche Pavilion | J. Jones Photography Blog


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice set!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow! Really incredible work here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 6, 2014)

although I couldn't wait every single picture to load I'm pretty sure that all of them are good


----------



## Designer (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope she is happy.  The groom must have something going for him that doesn't show in the pictures.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 8, 2014)

fantastic!!  From your detail shots to your formals and your emotional candids, you nailed this entire series!  Great job!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

I love every wedding series you do.  You inspire me to improve, so thank you for posting!


----------



## pixilstudio (Oct 8, 2014)

great venue and good sparkler get... i tell brides dont bother because everyone get too drunk and usually it gets screwed up


----------



## balthasarS (Oct 15, 2014)

wow! Just wow! nice work!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't care for the reflection in #20, and a couple of the others could stand a little more fill flash.  Over all, a wonderful set of photos.  I bet the bride and groom will be very happy with the photos.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice set! Wonderful compositions on some of these, especially the ones with the overhead tapestries. Really nice stuff!


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a TPF first for me. I just clicked like on a set of wedding photos.

Joe


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonderful composition, great detail, just terrific all over
Any negatives are just tiny personal preferences but I'll point to them anyway
Several are so tightly composed that 8 x 10 would be impossible, like #2 which is so wonderful in every other way (and 15)
#10  and 25    look a bit cold compared to the lovely warmth in every other shot.
#11 the empty space on the right is a bit bright and allows my eye to wander from the groom (whose face is a bit bright also) (same for 13,14)

All, in all just a wonderful set and they, couple and family ) are very lucky to have hired you.


----------

